# cheap xbox hdmi mod



## scroeffie (May 8, 2018)

not my idea pics are not mine found them on another forum
iam using cheap chinese component cables now they work but have allot of interference
xbox hd av pack is uncommen and expensive ,so is the monster cable uncommen and expensive
the pound hdmi cable is good but sold out ,the n64freak xbox to hdmi kit is very good but expensive
wii2hdmi adapter hack to xbox maybe a better cheaper option

*Reminder,  the wii2hdmi boards are very sensitive to static electricity*


----------



## Jayro (May 9, 2018)

That's really nice TBH... Any noticeable input lag?

I bet a 3D printer could make that look flush inside the Xbox too.


----------



## scroeffie (May 9, 2018)

i just orderd the wii 2 hdmi adapter thing from ebay to try out my self  
n64freak has a xbox to hdmi adapter to but its to expensive 70 euros


----------



## Jayro (May 9, 2018)

So just to be clear, this takes a 480p inputted signal, and upscales it to 1080p?


----------



## scroeffie (May 9, 2018)

Jayro said:


> So just to be clear, this takes a 480p inputted signal, and upscales it to 1080p?



no the wii2hdmi is not a upscaled 480p in 480 out or somegames do support 720p or 1080i
i read that some adapters do upscale to 720p or 1080p but they are hard to find


----------



## scroeffie (May 9, 2018)

found one that can upscale to 720p or 1080p  https://www.ebay.nl/itm/Wii-to-HDMI...019356?hash=item2aa6ea9adc:g:muUAAOSwtida2p5~

Features:
The Wii to HDMI converts your Wii video and audio output to full digital HDMI format.
It supports all Wii display modes including: NTSC 480i, 480p, PAL 576i automatically, and upscales them to HDMI 720P or 1080P.
The HDMI output is either 720P (default) or 1080P, please make sure your TV can support 720P or 1080P.
The extra3.5mm audio socket brings your convenience to connect headphone or speaker. So you can enjoy games in night without worrying to disturb others.
*To switch between 720P and 1080P outputs, use a needle to push and hold for 1 second then release*


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 4, 2019)

has anyone tried this by desoldering the original xbox av port from the xbox motherboard and wiring one of these adapters in its place?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 4, 2019)

luke9511 said:


> has anyone tried this by desoldering the original xbox av port from the xbox motherboard and wiring one of these adapters in its place?


Not to further bump the thread, but why not buy an actual pound or Hyperkin HDMI adapter?


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 4, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Not to further bump the thread, but why not buy an actual pound or Hyperkin HDMI adapter?



cheap alternative and i like to tinker


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 4, 2019)

Memoir said:


> Not to further bump the thread, but why not buy an actual pound or Hyperkin HDMI adapter?


Overpriced plus the pound ones are even worse then a regular compoment cable


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 5, 2019)

well i went ahead and ordered one and i am also going to see about ordering a desoldering tool to desolder the av port on the xbox and then wire up the adapter and see what happens


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Feb 5, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Overpriced plus the pound ones are even worse then a regular compoment cable


They really aren't... Seen it firsthand. If you're referring to the green tint, that's been fixed. If $30 is overpriced then I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## kumikochan (Feb 5, 2019)

Memoir said:


> They really aren't... Seen it firsthand. If you're referring to the green tint, that's been fixed. If $30 is overpriced then I don't know what to tell you.


There have been countless of comparison videos with the pound cables and they def are worse then most standard component cables.
As you can see here and also in the comparison videos that it has more a composite upscaled quality instead of a vga or component like quality. From what i have seen pound cables are more like an upscaled composite video instead of a true 480p or 720p image.


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 8, 2019)

not much but i fixed the pinout diagram


----------



## MrCokeacola (Feb 8, 2019)

I prefer my HDMI solution. It looks great on a HDTV as the official box outputs a great picture so you only need a dumb cable to turn the signal to digital. I made it "self powered" too.


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 9, 2019)

quick update, i wired up the adapter to an xbox without removing the onboard av port and i got good audio and video!


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 9, 2019)

this diagram was found by 
*Reo Au In in the xbox discord i am in*


----------



## luke9511 (Feb 9, 2019)

heres some edited version if you are wiring the adapter to the xbox motherboard also i did some twitch streams which werent very good cause of my connection but in person it looks way better than composite, the one with the top assumes you have desoldered the xbox av port from the xbox motherboard and the one with the bottom of the xbox motherboard assumes you have left the av port in there and are just soldering the adapter to the pins with wires


----------



## thetechbros (Feb 12, 2019)

kumikochan said:


> Overpriced plus the pound ones are even worse then a regular compoment cable


i love the pound one and i have no problems with it


----------



## Thecolouroffire (Apr 25, 2020)

luke9511 said:


> quick update, i wired up the adapter to an xbox without removing the onboard av port and i got good audio and video!


Is there a how to guide for this?


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Dec 27, 2020)

I made one of these adapters and it seems it cant do more than 480p and looks quite a lot worse than component. I followed the wiring diagram from this page https://www.ogxbox.com/forums/index...i-diagram-wiring-schematic-component-to-hdmi/

I guess theyre good if your display only has hdmi input but if you can use component theres no point in making one


----------



## ploggy (Sep 24, 2021)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> I made one of these adapters and it seems it cant do more than 480p and looks quite a lot worse than component. I followed the wiring diagram from this page https://www.ogxbox.com/forums/index...i-diagram-wiring-schematic-component-to-hdmi/
> 
> I guess theyre good if your display only has hdmi input but if you can use component theres no point in making one


Bit of a bump  I just did this mod and I'm seeing an improvement over my (admittedly cheapo) Component Cable 
Still very impressed with the quality, definitely worth the £3.50 for the Wii2HDMI


----------



## mrdude (Jan 18, 2022)

I did this mod today, one thing I noticed is if you enable 720p or 1080i - you can boot into x3 bios settings and the screen displays fine, but when going to xbmc, sometimes I get no signal - I then added a switch that disconnects ground - a quick flick of that switch (to reset the wii2dhmi board) and then the signal works, output res looks great at 1080i in xbmc.


----------



## mrdude (Jan 18, 2022)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> I made one of these adapters and it seems it cant do more than 480p and looks quite a lot worse than component. I followed the wiring diagram from this page https://www.ogxbox.com/forums/index...i-diagram-wiring-schematic-component-to-hdmi/
> 
> I guess theyre good if your display only has hdmi input but if you can use component theres no point in making one


Add a switch to the ground line between xbox ground and wii2hdmi ground, when you boot in 720 or 1080i and get no signal - turn the switch of then on again and you will get a signal displayed. This happens because the xbox changes resolution between the xbox logo screen and xbmc screen.

If you want this to happen automatically, you can add a 555 timer circuit to the ground line - this can delay the wii2hdmi from turning on, that way when the resolution changes from the xbox logo boot screen to the resolution on xbmc or whatever dash - the wii2hdmi can turn on at that point, and negate the need for needing a manual reset.


----------



## Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 (Jan 18, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Add a switch to the ground line between xbox ground and wii2hdmi ground, when you boot in 720 or 1080i and get no signal - turn the switch of then on again and you will get a signal displayed. This happens because the xbox changes resolution between the xbox logo screen and xbmc screen.
> 
> If you want this to happen automatically, you can add a 555 timer circuit to the ground line - this can delay the wii2hdmi from turning on, that way when the resolution changes from the xbox logo boot screen to the resolution on xbmc or whatever dash - the wii2hdmi can turn on at that point, and negate the need for needing a manual reset.


i'd rather just use component lol but thanks for the info


----------



## mrdude (Jan 18, 2022)

Shadow_The_Hedgehog82 said:


> i'd rather just use component lol but thanks for the info


Component quality is rubbish, the hdmi mod using the wii2hdmi is far superior. I used cat5e cable to wire mine, and wrapped each wire in foil. There's no inference, also I used a attiny45 chip to set a delay for activating the wii2hdmi connecter so it skips the xbox logo.


----------

